# Normal Day at work turns out not so normal



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ok this has nothing to do with dogs


Well today I was out shoeing horses and I should have known the day wasnt going to go so well when the third horse I worked on tried kicking my brains out. I knew he was fixing to kick because he was mad I was making him work the lounge line so it didnt bother me to bad. He is a young horse with little handling.

Later that day however I was shoeing a horse I have shod several times before with no trouble at all. She has tried to nail me before but lately had calmed down. Well I was working on her back feet and had already picked them up and cleaned them out. I reached back down to pick them up and without warning WHAMMMM she kicked the fire out of my forearm. She busted my watch all to pieces and now I have half of a hoofprint temporarily tattooed to my arm!!! LUcky for me the Lord gave me strong bones and it didnt snap but it sure as fire hurt!!!!!

I know this has nothing to do with dogs but seeing as its the first time in 4 years Ive been kicked by a clients horse I thought Id share!!

this is what I wanted to do to the horse! :stick: :stick: :stick: :hammer:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad your arm is okay. :rofl: I would have wanted to do that too...with a few curse words....lol


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

bullybabe said:


> Glad your arm is okay. :rofl: I would have wanted to do that too...with a few curse words....lol


I agree! I would have been cursing at that horse so bad! But I'm glad your okay Oldfort


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you didn't break your arm. Man I hate being hurt by those big animals.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ouch! I was never kicked, but one spring I was working cattle and got knocked off my feet and I swear those damn things lined up as to take turns stepping all over me. They actually pushed me about 16 inches into the mud and had to be pulled out with the horse.After that, I actually enjoyed worming and castrating those damn things.


----------

